# Having trouble logging from phone



## Happliy_Ever_After (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can offer some suggestions on why I can not successfully login to this forum from the Topify app or TAM mobile? They both say, "login incorrect", but logging in from the desktop works just fine.. I'm not sure what is making the difference. Any thoughts? I would like to use the mobile app vs the desktop, sigh.  :scratchhead: Thanks!:smthumbup:


----------



## Happliy_Ever_After (Apr 24, 2014)

I figured it out, thanks!


----------

